# 1535 French Olivetan Bible



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 14, 2008)

The 1535 (French) Olivetan Bible is available online in part here:

Links and Downloads Manager - Translations & Manuscripts - 1535 French Olivetan Bible - The PuritanBoard

John Calvin's Preface is available (in English) online here:

Links and Downloads Manager - Translations & Manuscripts - Preface to the 1535 French Olivetan Bible -- John Calvin - The PuritanBoard


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 12, 2008)

David Daniell, _The Bible in English: Its History and Influence_, p. 279:



> Not only is the whole work [the 1557 Geneva New Testament] anonymous; but how much Calvin associated himself with this New Testament, if he did at all, is also unclear. He apparently wrote an eight-page introductory Epistle, declaring with good Epistle-to-the-Romans force ‘that Christ is the end of the Law’, an important endorsement of this new work. Yet this Epistle Dedicatory is a translation of a piece written twenty years before, and Calvin’s second published work, his Preface (in Latin) to the New Testament in Olivetan’s Bible of 1535, the first French Protestant Bible (Olivetan was Calvin’s cousin).


----------



## Sebastian Heck (Nov 18, 2008)

At least Frans P. Van Stam is of the opinion that the 'Preface' is not by Calvin but by Olivetan himself, as he argues in “Der Autor des Vorworts zur Olivetan-Bibel 'A tous amateurs' aus dem Jahr 1535.” in: Dutch Review of Church History , vol. 84, edited by Wim Janse, 248-67. Leiden: Brill, 2004, and most recently argued again at the Calvin Conference in Putten, Netherlands in November.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 18, 2008)

Wulfert De Greef discusses questions of authorship and related issues in _The Writings Of John Calvin: An Introductory Guide_ (2008 ed.), pp. 71-73:



> In the foreword of February 12, 1535, Olivetanus dedicates his translation not to some important person, but to "the poor church." The translation, which was published by Pierre de Wingle in Serrières near Neuchâtel, was presented to the synod of the Waldenses in Chanforans in September 1535.4
> 
> The Latin foreword, which appears only in the edition of 1535, is by Calvin and has as its title _Iohannes Calvinus caesaribus, regibus, principibus, gentibusque omnibus Christi imperio subditis salutem_ (_CO_ 9:787-90).5 In the foreword Calvin pleads for the Bible in the vernacular so that all believers will be able to have a direct knowledge of what Scripture says. He talks about "impious voices" (the Sorbonne) who deprive simple folk of the Word of God or at least of direct contact with the Word. That is in conflict with true piety and with the intention of God, who has always been pleased to reveal himself to the poor and chose his prophets and apostles from among shepherds and sinners. Calvin also criticizes the priests and bishops who, as shepherds of the sheep, withhold the real food (the Word of God and offer contaminated fare instead (their own ideas). He declarese the bishop of Rome and his priests to be guilty because they have hidden the light under a bushel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sebastian Heck (Nov 18, 2008)

so what do you think?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 18, 2008)

Sebastian Heck said:


> so what do you think?



I think I need to read Van Stam before commenting further, but as of now I think there are good reasons to believe Calvin authored the preface in question.


----------



## TimV (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry to bring this old thread up, but I can't access the Olivetan Bible mentioned in the OP. Does anyone know where I can find one online?
Thanks


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2008)

TimV said:


> Sorry to bring this old thread up, but I can't access the Olivetan Bible mentioned in the OP. Does anyone know where I can find one online?
> Thanks



The link works for me. The Olivetan Bible referenced through the link is not complete but I am not aware of any other edition available online at this time.


----------



## TimV (Dec 12, 2008)

It says I'm not allowed access to that page. Could a Mod please grant me access?
Thanks


----------

